
Creating powerful languages with Xtext - sirchristian
http://www.altdevblogaday.com/2013/07/19/creating-powerful-languages-with-xtext/
======
xtraclass
I used Xtext for a while in a bigger project. It really is a great tool.
Probably a little bit hard to learn in the beginning, but extremely helpful.

